# Is it even possible to do a pre-market scan for the ASX?



## ctur0001 (22 February 2018)

Hi All,
Iv been recently trying to find a way to do a pre-market scan on ASX stocks before open, to filter out high volume stocks. Unfortunately Interactive Brokers TWS Scanner does not seem to work in pre-open. I got in contact with them and they told me they doubt it was possible to scan the ASX Pre-Open. 

Could someone please shed some light if it even is possible and if so, what program or screener do they use ? 

Cheers X


----------



## Habakkuk (22 February 2018)

IRESS shows MatchPrice, SurplusVolume, MatchVolume, current Move +/- and also +-% from previous close. It's displayed in the watchlists and can be exported to Excel or as text along with all the other fields, e.g.

Bid, Ask, Volume, Open, High, Low, Basis, PrevClose, VWAP, MktVal, MktVol, Value, BidVol, AskVol, etc.

But it changes every second, of course, so I don't know how you propose to scan such a moving target.

Apart from IRESS, other active trader platforms like ANZ Pro, Paritech Pulse and Iguana2 Spark should do this as well (or better).


----------



## ctur0001 (22 February 2018)

Habakkuk said:


> IRESS shows MatchPrice, SurplusVolume, MatchVolume, current Move +/- and also +-% from previous close. It's displayed in the watchlists and can be exported to Excel or as text along with all the other fields, e.g.
> 
> Bid, Ask, Volume, Open, High, Low, Basis, PrevClose, VWAP, MktVal, MktVol, Value, BidVol, AskVol, etc.
> 
> ...




Cheers for the help, will try out the trial of Iguana2 Spark, heard nothing but good about it.


----------

